# What do you guys think....



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

I have two routers. A bosch 1619EVS and an old Black & Decker 7610-04 that used to belong to my father. Right now I have the B&D router set up on a cheap plastic router table that I bought years ago. So far the router worked well, but I never really did any work on hardwood...mostly pine. Plus it didn't get very much use as the guards kept sliding on me. The specs on the router are 5.5 AMPS 22,000RPM. 
I want to upgrade my router table because , well it's a piece of [email protected]. The thing is, I have to get a mounting plate that fits the router I intend to use with the table. If I am to use the Bosch for the table, I might as well throw the other one out, because I love the options of the Bosch as a hand-held router.
The only thing that I'm not sure about is if the B&D would be good enough to permanently fix under the table. Does anyone have any experience with this router; or what do you guys think just be looking at the specs?


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

tpyke said:


> I have two routers. A bosch 1619EVS and an old Black & Decker 7610-04 that used to belong to my father. Right now I have the B&D router set up on a cheap plastic router table that I bought years ago. So far the router worked well, but I never really did any work on hardwood...mostly pine. Plus it didn't get very much use as the guards kept sliding on me. The specs on the router are 5.5 AMPS 22,000RPM.
> I want to upgrade my router table because , well it's a piece of [email protected]. The thing is, I have to get a mounting plate that fits the router I intend to use with the table. If I am to use the Bosch for the table, I might as well throw the other one out, because I love the options of the Bosch as a hand-held router.
> The only thing that I'm not sure about is if the B&D would be good enough to permanently fix under the table. Does anyone have any experience with this router; or what do you guys think just be looking at the specs?


In my opinion, Old tools work just fine. I am old and I still work..For me routers amps and rpm are great. However the HP is the key for table routers. You maight have to go slower with the B&D.

As far a mounting to a table, take the base plate off your router use it for a template to drill your mounting plate. 

Suss out this forum for table ideas. Remember no matter what you make the outcome and finished product you will see something else you shoulda done.

The whole idea accourding to my thought process is to try to build it, throw some S**t against the wall...something will stick and build on this..

Good luck,
George Cole aka George II


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

"Remember no matter what you make the outcome and finished product you will see something else you shoulda done." <---- SO TRUE, GEORGE... SO TRUE !!!


----------

